# VOD Verizon Fios



## dcarcy1054

Is there any light at end of Tunnel as to when and if the Bolt will be able to access VOD with Verizon Fios?


----------



## SomeRandomIdiot

dcarcy1054 said:


> Is there any light at end of Tunnel as to when and if the Bolt will be able to access VOD with Verizon Fios?


You would need a Tuning Adapter which FiOS doesn't have because they are primarily used for SDV which FiOS also doesn't do.


----------



## adubravcic

what is SDV?


----------



## adubravcic

I though Fios had a tuning adapter isn't it the same as the card?


----------



## adubravcic

I am new to this so please excuse me if I don't understand much


----------



## BigJimOutlaw

There's been no particular evidence at this point of Fios VOD coming to Tivo.


----------



## jrtroo

Is there even a tunnel?

Cable cards and TA are different things altogether.


----------



## TonyD79

adubravcic said:


> I though Fios had a tuning adapter isn't it the same as the card?


Fios only uses a cable card for linear programming. No tuning adapter.

SRI is saying we would need one for On Demand.


----------



## SomeRandomIdiot

TonyD79 said:


> Fios only uses a cable card for linear programming. No tuning adapter.
> 
> SRI is saying we would need one for On Demand.


It needs someway to communicate as the cablecard is one way.

It IS possible that the TiVo could use the lan connection/FiOS modem to request the VOD, just as it uses it for Amazon or Netflix, but that require a custom software solution, which FiOS has no reason to develop or support.

A Tuning Adapter is the easiest way as it is nothing more than a basic 2-way STB and support is already built in at the MSO - but FiOS does not support Tuning Adapters as they do not use SDV.


----------



## dmurphy

SomeRandomIdiot said:


> It needs someway to communicate as the cablecard is one way.
> 
> It IS possible that the TiVo could use the lan connection/FiOS modem to request the VOD, just as it uses it for Amazon or Netflix, but that require a custom software solution, which FiOS has no reason to develop or support.
> 
> A Tuning Adapter is the easiest way as it is nothing more than a basic 2-way STB and support is already built in at the MSO - but FiOS does not support Tuning Adapters as they do not use SDV.


No, no, and no.

FiOS On Demand content is provided over IP; it is NOT QAM, and therefore, a tuning adapter is not necessary. What /is/ necessary is some software development on TiVo ...


----------



## SomeRandomIdiot

dmurphy said:


> No, no, and no.
> 
> FiOS On Demand content is provided over IP; it is NOT QAM, and therefore, a tuning adapter is not necessary. What /is/ necessary is some software development on TiVo ...


Actually, I was about to edit the post (but you beat me to it) to state that with FiOS it could be configured to operate via the FiOS Modem like their own STB, but it would take 1) The Development money from FiOS and 2) FiOS to give TiVo permission to access the system.


----------



## dmurphy

SomeRandomIdiot said:


> Actually, I was about to edit the post (but you beat me to it) to state that with FiOS it could be configured to operate via the FiOS Modem like their own STB, but it would take 1) The Development money from FiOS and 2) FiOS to give TiVo permission to access the system.


The technical challenges are relatively simple; it's coming to an understanding... mostly getting someone to see the business value of such a relationship. There is very little accretive revenue associated with opening up mostly free content. The # of TiVo customers who'd be purchasing VOD movies via the FiOS On Demand system is probably small enough that any additional revenue is outweighed by development cost.


----------



## waynomo

So why did Cox and Comcast bring it to TiVo?


----------



## dmurphy

waynomo said:


> So why did Cox and Comcast bring it to TiVo?


Comcast makes sense because there's been a long standing partnership between Comcast and TiVo.

Cox, they must see some upside to it.

I surely don't disagree with it, just saying that the financials have to work ... as none of us are privy to the terms, I don't know what they look like, but Verizon typically is good at due diligence.


----------



## ajwees41

SomeRandomIdiot said:


> You would need a Tuning Adapter which FiOS doesn't have because they are primarily used for SDV which FiOS also doesn't do.


you do not need a SDV adapter for VOD I have CoxVOD no SDV adapter it's using IP back channel whatever that is.


----------



## SomeRandomIdiot

ajwees41 said:


> you do not need a SDV adapter for VOD I have CoxVOD now SDV adapter it's using IP back channel whatever that is.


I am not in a Cox Market, so I only know what I read.

When you Google Cox VOD now SDV adapter, every result comes back to a Tuning Adapter.

On the Cox website if you search for VOD Now, only 3 results hit and none use the name VOD Now or speak of an adapter.

You sure that the Cox VOD now SDV adapter is not just a Tuning Adapter rebranded with a Cox spin on the name?



Btw, all MSO digital STBs are assigned an IP as I stated earlier. The info is sent on the MSO intranet to their head end via IP for the material to start - and tells the STB where to tune for the material.


----------



## ajwees41

SomeRandomIdiot said:


> I am not in a Cox Market, so I only know what I read.
> 
> When you Google Cox VOD now SDV adapter, every result comes back to a Tuning Adapter.
> 
> On the Cox website if you search for VOD Now, only 3 results hit and none use the name VOD Now or speak of an adapter.
> 
> You sure that the Cox VOD now SDV adapter is not just a Tuning Adapter rebranded with a Cox spin on the name?
> 
> 
> 
> Btw, all MSO digital STBs are assigned an IP as I stated earlier. The info is sent on the MSO intranet to their head end via IP for the material to start - and tells the STB where to tune for the material.


yes I am sure no SDV adapter is needed for Ondemand on cox via tivo and cable ondemand is qam based not ip based


----------



## Marc

BigJimOutlaw said:


> There's been no particular evidence at this point of Fios VOD coming to Tivo.


There was one minor thing. In this video, she mentions the TiVo Bolt being compatible with VOD services from Comcast, Cox, and Verizon.


----------



## BigJimOutlaw

I created this thread a few months ago discussing the above linked video:

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=10653833

Verizon has had LG, Xbox, and Samsung TV apps in the past, and their mobile app streams VOD too.

There's no need to deal with the complications of IP backchannels and what not. On whatever level, Verizon's OTT platform already exists. VOD could happen in theory IF they were interested in reviving the TV app.


----------



## fcfc2

Hi,
I have read through the original "hopeful" link on these forums and similar one on the Verizon Fios forum. I have also carefully listened to exactly what was said in the video, there are exactly zero references to VOD with Verizon or anyone else. 
I was surprised that VOD was implemented for Tivo on Comcast and by Cox and I have yet to see any post that gives a convincing reason for their doing so. My experiences with Verizon Fios and their policies and practices regarding cable cards, some might say "tactics", is that there are no plans to develop software that would take away what I believe is the only advantage to renting you their equipment. In fact, the most common argument brought up on their forums for not going to Tivos is the loss of VOD. If that edge disappeared, there would be absolutely no advantage to Fios equipment rental, except the relatively high initial investment for Tivos. 
Further, Verizon has made it clear that it is in the process of withdrawing / selling off of it's wireline networks altogether. It has also started to close some Fios stores in NY, the same as it did in CA, and Texas before their sale to Frontier.
This is not to say that it is not technically possible because it surely is, but to develop this would be up to Verizon and given there goals I have to say that I do not find any credible evidence of any movement in this direction by Verizon.


----------



## TonyD79

fcfc2 said:


> Hi,
> I have read through the original "hopeful" link on these forums and similar one on the Verizon Fios forum. I have also carefully listened to exactly what was said in the video, there are exactly zero references to VOD with Verizon or anyone else.
> I was surprised that VOD was implemented for Tivo on Comcast and by Cox and I have yet to see any post that gives a convincing reason for their doing so. My experiences with Verizon Fios and their policies and practices regarding cable cards, some might say "tactics", is that there are no plans to develop software that would take away what I believe is the only advantage to renting you their equipment. In fact, the most common argument brought up on their forums for not going to Tivos is the loss of VOD. If that edge disappeared, there would be absolutely no advantage to Fios equipment rental, except the relatively high initial investment for Tivos.
> Further, Verizon has made it clear that it is in the process of withdrawing / selling off of it's wireline networks altogether. It has also started to close some Fios stores in NY, the same as it did in CA, and Texas before their sale to Frontier.
> This is not to say that it is not technically possible because it surely is, but to develop this would be up to Verizon and given there goals I have to say that I do not find any credible evidence of any movement in this direction by Verizon.


I really think you have it backwards. Fios wants you to keep a box so you can buy VoD, not that they have VoD to make you keep a box. I am pretty sure that the hardware/software development, deployment and maintenance costs are much higher for the DVR than they are for the cablecards. If Fios had VoD via Tivo, they would probably happily set it up that way.

As for issues with cablecards, etc., with Fios. That is regional, it appears. My local office is pretty cheery about cablecards. Some of them that work there use them themselves.


----------



## fcfc2

TonyD79 said:


> I really think you have it backwards. Fios wants you to keep a box so you can buy VoD, not that they have VoD to make you keep a box. I am pretty sure that the hardware/software development, deployment and maintenance costs are much higher for the DVR than they are for the cablecards. If Fios had VoD via Tivo, they would probably happily set it up that way.
> 
> As for issues with cablecards, etc., with Fios. That is regional, it appears. My local office is pretty cheery about cablecards. Some of them that work there use them themselves.


Hi,
I think perhaps you are confusing VOD with PPV. In fact, you can with varying degrees of success order and receive PPV on Verizon Fios. The VOD which people are discussing is generally being able to stream older episodes of various TV shows. While the "development, deployment and maintenance costs are much higher for the DVR than they are for the cablecards" is entirely true, however, the amount of profit derived from those sources is much, much greater than it is for a cablecard. In fact, equipment rental is a major source of income for every major cable company and one which they like because it can be raised anytime they need to improve their bottom line without having to publish it except as an * in the fine print of their package prices. Simple math, Verizon would charge me $22, plus 3x $12 or a total of $58 per month for their VMS system (similar to Tivo and minis) for the same service level that I get by renting 1 cablecard for $4.99 and using Tivos. While you may have good service when dealing with the local service store, and I have also when dealing face to face with their employees including the installers, the experience of new Verizon customers trying to order new service with only a cable card is entirely different. Although it varies from time to time, recently you could not select a cable card with a new install either via phone or online and in addition, a new order could not be completed without having at least one of their boxes included. There are various ways / strategies to get around these barriers but they don't make it easy. Further, there are no Fios stores in CA, or Texas at all and fewer in other North East areas covered by Verizon. In those cases, when you try to order a cable card, they have charged between $19 and $24.99 to ship the card to you. Now you can get them to reverse those charges later if you complain, but they don't tell you that. Also if you follow the strategy to simply accept one of their boxes, you can always return it or ship it back to them afterwards, but if you ship it, be prepared to wait a month or more before the rental will finally come off of your bill, and that is assuming you are not unfortunate and they claim they never got it. Save the tracking information.


----------



## CoxInPHX

SomeRandomIdiot said:


> You would need a Tuning Adapter which FiOS doesn't have because they are primarily used for SDV which FiOS also doesn't do.


Comcast does not use Tuning Adapters.
Cox VOD still works with the TA disconnected.


----------



## dhhaines

I just rent one box from Verizon to get VOD. I just switch over to that input when needed. Or I should say my wife switches it over as I see no use for VOD, it was a way to keep the peace when I bought the TIVO and minis. I still save $60+ per month over their junky VMS system and have twice the storage.


----------



## Eldragun

I spoke with a Fios Rep and they said they are currently working on TiVo on demand , and are currently testing 
She didn't give me a time frame but lead me to believe that it won't be too long , they mentioned 2-way cable card


----------



## SomeRandomIdiot

Eldragun said:


> I spoke with a Fios Rep and they said they are currently working on TiVo on demand , and are currently testing
> She didn't give me a time frame but lead me to believe that it won't be too long , they mentioned 2-way cable card


I have been told the moon is made of cheese by a FiOS Rep.


----------



## TonyD79

Fios works on a lot of things. So does TiVo. Both of them proceed at a pace that makes a glacier look like the Flash.


----------



## Eldragun

Oddly enough, I spoke to a Fios engineer tonight, there doing a upgrade on Fios On-Demand tonight as we speek, and one of the upgrades is going to be 3rd party on0demand access..... he said maybe not all on-demand channels will be available on the onset , but a lot. AND, he stated that a new cable card would NOT be required, a sotware update to the current one would enable on-demand. So he would not give me a time frame, but he stated we'd get a message on our Tivo when available, like we do when theres a channel change.


----------

